# striking, conspicuous



## ThomasK

I'd like to know what word (and especially what metaphor) you use for "*striking*" or "conspicuous"... 

Dutch has 
- _*opvallend *_(falling up), which could be explained, I suppose, as
- *in het oog springend* (jumping/ leaping in the eye, lit.)
- _*frappant*_, borrowed from French of course, and lit. meaning "striking" hitting us, our eye, ... ?  

Striking seems like an underlying metaphor, and touching/hitting the eye, but maybe the two refer to the same base: striking/ touching the eye (metonymy for us?).  

_I'll deal with light adjectives such as *"schitterend" (brillian*t, but lit. maybe something like "glittery") in a separate thread. Both "touch" (or hit?) the eye though... So I think there is a relation...Or I'll take it to the Language Lab..._


----------



## Dymn

*Catalan *has a particularity (among Romance languages) which is Noun+Verb compounds, so for example "to catch someone's eye" is _ullprendre _("to eye-take"), and the corresponding adjective, _ullprenedor_. All in all it's not a very popular adjective (_corprenedor "_heartrending_" _on the other hand is more common), but it exists.

Other verbs in this sense are _sobtar _(related to Latin _subitus_, _de sobte _= "suddenly")_, estranyar _("to find something odd", has some disbelief nuance), _cridar l'atenció _"to draw someone's attention to"... And _xocar _and _xocant_, equivalent to English "to shock" and "shocking" both literally and figurately, but it looks quite more "aggressive" to me than the rest.


----------



## Yendred

French "_frappant_" is indeed rather common to translate _striking_.

We also have an idiom for it: _ça saute aux yeux _(lit. _it jumps to the eyes_) = it's quite obvious


----------



## Dymn

It's worth noting that in Catalan I've always heard _frapar _and _frapant_, but these don't appear in the dictionary (and they don't exist in Spanish) so I wonder if it's a recent Gallicism...


----------



## Circunflejo

In Spanish, saltar a la vista; literally, to jump (in)to the sight/view.



Dymn said:


> It's worth noting that in Catalan I've always heard _frapar _and _frapant_, but these don't appear in the dictionary (and they don't exist in Spanish) so I wonder if it's a recent Gallicism...



If you look for frapar in the Optimot, you'll find it says that it's a Gallicism.


----------



## ThomasK

Interesting note, but let's not turn this into a side thread... (Thanks)

I thought of another one: *standing out* in English._* Be highlighted *_another one?

_cridar l'atenció_ reminds me of catching the eye, literally...


----------



## merquiades

Eye-catching


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

Striking: *«Χτυπητός, -τή, -τό»* [xti.piˈtɔs] (masc.), [xti.piˈti] (fem.), [xti.piˈtɔ] (neut.) < v. *«κτυπώ»* [ktiˈpɔ] & *«χτυπώ»* [xtiˈpɔ] with dissimilation --> _to hit, strike, beat_ + ΜοGr adjectival suffix *«-τός»* [-tɔs] (PIE *-tós, _creates deverbal adjectives of possibility_) < Classical denominative v. *«κτυπέω/κτυπῶ» ktŭpéō* (uncontracted)/*ktŭpô* (contracted) --> _to crack, rumble_ < Classical masc. *«κτύπος» ktúpŏs* --> _strong noise, cracking, stamping_ (probably onomatopoeia from the sound of cracking).

Conspicuous: MoGr adj. *«εμφανής, -νής, -νές»* [em.faˈnis] (masc. & fem.), [em.faˈnes] (neut.) < Classical adj. *«ἐμφανής, -νής, νές» ĕmpʰanḗs* (masc. & fem.), *ĕmpʰanés* (neut.) < *«ἐν» ĕn* («ἐμ-» ĕm- with assimilation) + v. *«φαίνω» pʰaí̯nō* --> _to show, make visible, bring to light, make known_ (PIE *bʰeh₂- _to shine_ cf Skt. भाति (bhāti), _to shine_, Av. bānu- _splendour_, ToA pañi/ToB peñiyo, _splendour_).

Metaphors:
(1) MoGr constructed adj. *«εντυπωσιακός, -κή, -κό»* [en.di.pɔ.si.aˈkɔs] (masc.), [en.di.pɔ.si.aˈci] (fem.), [en.di.pɔ.si.aˈkɔ] (neut.) --> lit. _person or object that makes an impression on someone_ < Classical 3rd declension fem. noun *«ἐντύπωσις» ĕntúpōsis* (nom. sing.), *«ἐντυπώσεως» ĕntŭpṓsĕōs* (gen. sing.) --> _impression, dint, pit_ < *«ἐν» ĕn* + v. *«τύπτω» túptō* --> _to poke, stab, beat with a weapon or a stick_ (PIE *(s)teu̯p- _to push, beat_ cf  Lat. stupēre, Alb. shtyp, _to crush_).

(2) *«Φανταχτερός, -ρή, -ρό»* [fan.dax.teˈɾɔs] (masc.), [fan.dax.teˈɾi] (fem.), [fan.dax.teˈɾɔ] (neut.) < v. *«φαντάζω»* [fanˈda.zɔ] --> _to become visible, appear_ < Classical v. *«φαντάζω» pʰăntázō* --> _to make visible, present to the eye or mind_ (PIE *bʰeh₂- _to shine_ see «ἐμφανής») + MoGr adjectival suffix *«-ερός»* [-eˈɾɔs].
«Φανταχτερός» is the _flamboyant, showy_.


----------



## Dymn

ThomasK said:


> I thought of another one: *standing out* in English._* Be highlighted *_another one?


I think that's another semantic field though, having to do with an unusually good quality, that makes something stand out of the crowd (_sobresaliente _in Spanish, for example). Maybe closer to the other thread you have opened.

I wonder if _impression_ and its derivatives are close to striking, though, related to "press", maybe it adds a nuance of being able of leaving some lifelong memory or change in direction on something or someone. Something like _dejar huella _("to leave a mark", lit. "a footprint"). Also _impactante _is another word for "shocking", "striking". All metaphors here share some physical contact, especially if blunt and sudden.

_Cridar _in Catalan can mean both "to shout" and "to call" (as in "to summon"). I wonder if shouting/screaming also has some semantic overlap, but I don't think so, for example _color chillón _("screaming (= flashy) colour"), or metaphorically in English: "this dress screams "I'm a tourist"". But it looks closer to the first paragraph, although especially if in an unpleasant, grinding/shrieking way.


----------



## ThomasK

_I have started to think that a lot has to do with evaluation. Lots of the above words show/ betray high appreciation; we use them to express appreciation. I'll try to develop that in a separate __thread__. 

Interesting note on the concept of physical contact in those words. I had been thinking in the same direction, and that is why I opened the new thread, trying to categorize words for expressing very high appreciation. I suppose we stick to words expressing "striking" here, and explore the links between the words in the above thread. I'll be copying your above ideas there... _


----------



## ThomasK

Dymn said:


> _Cridar _in Catalan can mean both "to shout" and "to call" (as in "to summon"). I wonder if shouting/screaming also has some semantic overlap, but I don't think so, for example _color chillón _("screaming (= flashy) colour"), or metaphorically in English: "this dress screams "I'm a tourist"". But it looks closer to the first paragraph, although especially if in an unpleasant, grinding/shrieking way.


 This is the phenomenon of synesthetic perception: combining visual and auditive, in this case... I think they are linked, even with the physical contact: crying, shrieking, scream can hurt people... But there is no link with good quality here, is there?


----------



## Dymn

In *Portuguese *along with _chamar a atenção _(cf. _llamar la atención, cridar l'atenció_) there's also _dar nas vistas _(lit. "to give in the sights").



ThomasK said:


> But there is no link with good quality here, is there?


Indeed, the connotation is negative or neutral, to the least.


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks. So that is a difference between that expressions and others referring to the body, I think, like "eye-catching"...


----------



## ThomasK

apmoy70 said:


> Greek:
> 
> Striking: *«Χτυπητός, -τή, -τό»* [xti.piˈtɔs] (masc.), [xti.piˈti] (fem.), [xti.piˈtɔ] (neut.) < v. *«κτυπώ»* [ktiˈpɔ] & *«χτυπώ»* [xtiˈpɔ] with dissimilation --> _to hit, strike, beat_ + ΜοGr adjectival suffix *«-τός»* [-tɔs] (PIE *-tós, _creates deverbal adjectives of possibility_) < Classical denominative v. *«κτυπέω/κτυπῶ» ktŭpéō* (uncontracted)/*ktŭpô* (contracted) --> _to crack, rumble_ < Classical masc. *«κτύπος» ktúpŏs* --> _strong noise, cracking, stamping_ (probably onomatopoeia from the sound of cracking).
> 
> Conspicuous: MoGr adj. *«, -νής, -νές»* [em.faˈnis] (masc. & fem.), [em.faˈnes] (neut.) < Classical adj. *«ἐμφανής, -νής, νές» ĕmpʰanḗs* (masc. & fem.), *ĕmpʰanés* (neut.) < *«ἐν» ĕn* («ἐμ-» ĕm- with assimilation) + v. *«φαίνω» pʰaí̯nō* --> _to show, make visible, bring to light, make known_ (PIE *bʰeh₂- _to shine_ cf Skt. भाति (bhāti), _to shine_, Av. bānu- _splendour_, ToA pañi/ToB peñiyo, _splendour_).
> 
> Metaphors:
> (1) MoGr constructed adj. *«εντυπωσιακός, -κή, -κό»* [en.di.pɔ.si.aˈkɔs] (masc.), [en.di.pɔ.si.aˈci] (fem.), [en.di.pɔ.si.aˈkɔ] (neut.) --> lit. _person or object that makes an impression on someone_ < Classical 3rd declension fem. noun *«ἐντύπωσις» ĕntúpōsis* (nom. sing.), *«ἐντυπώσεως» ĕntŭpṓsĕōs* (gen. sing.) --> _impression, dint, pit_ < *«ἐν» ĕn* + v. *«τύπτω» túptō* --> _to poke, stab, beat with a weapon or a stick_ (PIE *(s)teu̯p- _to push, beat_ cf  Lat. stupēre, Alb. shtyp, _to crush_).
> 
> (2) *«Φανταχτερός, -ρή, -ρό»* [fan.dax.teˈɾɔs] (masc.), [fan.dax.teˈɾi] (fem.), [fan.dax.teˈɾɔ] (neut.) < v. *«φαντάζω»* [fanˈda.zɔ] --> _to become visible, appear_ < Classical v. *«φαντάζω» pʰăntázō* --> _to make visible, present to the eye or mind_ (PIE *bʰeh₂- _to shine_ see «ἐμφανής») + MoGr adjectival suffix *«-ερός»* [-eˈɾɔs].
> «Φανταχτερός» is the _flamboyant, showy_.


I am wondering - with some delay - whether we could use something like "banging" in the sense of "striking". It seems quite logical, but as far as I can see now, I do not see adjectives containing an acoustic reference...
The reference to light is more common. I suppose there is a link with _epiphany_, etc., but epiphanies are not *εμφανής, *in general. We do not associate phantasy with light, but I now understand the link is there... So it seems related with "eye-catching", or is it not? Thanks in advance...

Too bad there are no Chinese or Japanese speakers around, or Arabic for that matter, languages with  entirely different roots _(if that is the right way to put it)_...

Could you illustrate the words by adding a noun to it? I suppose moreover that they are not really interchangeable. "In the oog springend" would be for example more literal in Dutch, whereas "opvallend" (striking, conspicuous) is used widely...


----------



## ThomasK

Circunflejo said:


> In Spanish, saltar a la vista; literally, to jump (in)to the sight/view.
> 
> 
> 
> If you look for frapar in the Optimot, you'll find it says that it's a Gallicism.


As in French: _*saillant*_, jumping (into the eyes). _Remarquable _is considered a synonym, but I am not so sure...


----------



## Şafak

Бросающийся в глаза.   (literally "rushing to the eyes")
Броский.


----------



## ThomasK

OK! How about Turkish? Do you know?


----------



## Şafak

ThomasK said:


> OK! How about Turkish? Do you know?


Knowing Turks, they must have a lot of words for salient, outstanding, eye-catching. I assume *göze çarpan* (eye hitting) will work just fine.


----------



## Cork Irish

The Irish for conspicuous or striking is (or can be) *suaitheantach*, related to the word *suaitheadh* (commotion, disturbance). Pronounced /suəhəntəx/.


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks, that metaphor seems special. I cannot see a direct link with an equivalent I can now remember, refer to noise or disturbance. I can imagine it raises attention (like any loud noise or disturbance), but not it works in languages I know: how anything like "disturbing", "causing upheaval", means "striking"...  The association striking/ disturbing does not seem self-evident... 

But could you give an example in context?


----------



## Penyafort

There's an interesting word in the Romance languages for something striking, confusing and preposterous at the same time: *abracadabrant*. From the magical spell _abracadabra!_



Circunflejo said:


> If you look for frapar in the Optimot, you'll find it says that it's a Gallicism.



It says it's admissible in colloquial speech, though. I've heard and used it.

Note: Funny how Gallicisms in Catalan are always marked as Gallicisms, but the thousands of calques from Spanish are usually not marked as such.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Polish

striking = uderzający , frapujący ,  zadziwiający (*astonishingly*)

_uderzać, _ _uderzyć = hit , strike _

conspicious = rzucający się w oczy (jumping in the eye), przykuwający wzrok (compelling),  zwracający uwagę (attracting attention).


German / Polish

*auffallend* (Kleidungsstück) =  rzucający się w oczy (conspicuous)
*auffallend* (Ähnlichkeit)      =   uderzający (striking)
*auffallend* (Intelligenz)       =   wybitny (distinguished)

*beeindruckend* = imponujący (impressive)


----------



## Cork Irish

ThomasK said:


> Thanks, that metaphor seems special. I cannot see a direct link with an equivalent I can now remember, refer to noise or disturbance. I can imagine it raises attention (like any loud noise or disturbance), but not it works in languages I know: how anything like "disturbing", "causing upheaval", means "striking"...  The association striking/ disturbing does not seem self-evident...
> 
> But could you give an example in context?


Yes, I can, from _Aodh de Róiste_, a translation into Munster Irish done by Dónall Bán Ó Céileachair, a native speaker from the Cork Gaeltacht:



> Sin é sa pháipéar é i gcló chómh suaitheantach agus is féidir é bheith, is feiceam cé bhréagnóidh é.


This means "there it is in the newspaper in as striking/conspicuous a font as it is possible for it to be -- and let's see who will will deny it". This implies something is in the newspaper headlines.

This word is given on teanglann DOT ie as *suaitheanta*, but with *suaitheantach* as a variant. See also *suaitheadh* and a large number of other cognates there.


----------



## Cork Irish

Şafak said:


> Бросающийся в глаза.   (literally "rushing to the eyes")
> Броский.


I just found this in the film Ребро Адама from 1990: поразительно подозрительный тип. This was translated in the English subtitles as a "strikingly suspicious" guy.


----------



## ThomasK

Cork Irish said:


> Yes, I can, from _Aodh de Róiste_, a translation into Munster Irish done by Dónall Bán Ó Céileachair, a native speaker from the Cork Gaeltacht:
> 
> This means "there it is in the newspaper in as striking/conspicuous a font as it is possible for it to be -- and let's see who will will deny it". This implies something is in the newspaper headlines.
> 
> This word is given on teanglann DOT ie as *suaitheanta*, but with *suaitheantach* as a variant. See also *suaitheadh* and a large number of other cognates there.


Thanks! Could you imagine a noisy/ disturbing synonym for "conspicuousé" in English?  I had a look at thesaurus.com and I was unable to find any really. I did consider: _telling _(speaking?), _stunning _(as shocking, whereas: is amazing a synonym of conspicuous?), electrifying (strong effect). Not really what I was looking for. But maybe Irish is unique! ;-)


----------



## Şafak

Cork Irish said:


> I just found this in the film Ребро Адама from 1990: поразительно подозрительный тип. This was translated in the English subtitles as a "strikingly suspicious" guy.





Cork Irish said:


> поразительно подозрительный тип


I’d translate it as “a surprisingly/astonishingly suspicious guy”. 
Поразительный = striking. Поражать = to hit, to strike.


----------



## Cork Irish

ThomasK said:


> Thanks! Could you imagine a noisy/ disturbing synonym for "conspicuousé" in English?  I had a look at thesaurus.com and I was unable to find any really. I did consider: _telling _(speaking?), _stunning _(as shocking, whereas: is amazing a synonym of conspicuous?), electrifying (strong effect). Not really what I was looking for. But maybe Irish is unique! ;-)


And *suaitheantas* means "emblem, badge; military standard or flag", so the meaning of all the cognates has developed a long way.


----------



## ThomasK

Ha, but now things become clear, I guess: things carrying a flag or emblem are more conspicuous...


----------

